# Need Turbo C++ Complier for Windows 7 x64



## de.das.dude (Jan 26, 2011)

the one i have aint working. even the copatibility options have failed.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 27, 2011)

Try Here ?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 27, 2011)

no tried it. tried everything from google. dont work


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2011)

use microsoft visual c++


----------

